# Bowl vs Bottle?



## Mjesska93 (May 27, 2018)

So my hedgehog comes home on Saturday and I'm a little on the fence about how to set up her water. I got a bottle from the breeder last weekend, but I've heard some horror stories of hedgies poking their eyes out on the nozzle and it freaked me out, so I was thinking of switching to a water bowl instead.
But then I heard that some hedgies get their poopy litle feet in the water and I'm worried it would be a health hazard for her! What do you guys use and/or reccomend?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I use and recommend water bowls. It just allows the natural position for them to drink water. It's also much easier to clean water bowls than bottles. Bottles are dangerous and could chip their teeth or injure their tongues.


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

Agree with the above. Bowls have been proven to be safer than bottles, and although they're a little more work to maintain, they provide many fewer health hazards than bottles do. I would switch to a bowl if you're able to because as long as you stay on top of keeping it clean it's the better option.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As already mentioned bowls are much better than bottles. It's been shown that hedgehogs will drink more from a bowl than a bottle, bottles cause them to bend their necks back in a very unnatural position and have also been known to chip teeth and cut tongues. One other thing, since bottles are harder to clean and it's easy to just leave a bottle that isn't empty instead of dumping and refilling it they often are less healthy than a bottle.


----------



## Apollo_Hedgehog (May 17, 2018)

Yeah, so everyone says bowl and i agree, but if you must, get a bottle that isn't spring loaded. What that means is basically when you push where the hedgehog would drink out of it doesn't spring up and instead when you tip it over it goes back and when you tip in forward it goes forth. You'll know when at the store. This will prevent cut tounges and hurt teeth.


----------



## PJbottoms (Jun 2, 2018)

Just another vote for bowl. Started with a gravity fed (not spring-loaded) water bottle and on the third day of use I noticed Shelby was biting the end of it constantly. Replaced it immediately for a bowl. Don't want her chipping/losing teeth over it. Not worth the chance.


----------

